# How to protect USB memory drive from virus attack ??



## skghosh44 (Mar 17, 2008)

Now a days most of us using USB flash drive for data carrying. But there  
is a common problem with these USB flash drive for virus attack and spreading to other computer. Is there any way to protect the usb flash drive from virus attack when I plugin the USB flash drive to other computer which I donot know is a infected computer ?

Recently on right clicking on my pen drive I found that there is a option "Auto" added in the menu. Normaly the 1st option is "Open". I doubt it is a virus or something like, but it is not detected by the Antivirus software. 
Then I have formated the flash drive and get rid of this.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

best is to disable autorun feature...

and use of goos anti virus like nod32 / kaspersky /....

and best use  >>> right click >> EXPLORE option... instead of double clicking ...

if u not sure of usb content .. best is not to double click...


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

install *ClamWin Portable* on ur flash drive

u can use its on-demand scanner to run a scan f any files you transfer 2 ur drive


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the software slugger! will try it out today!


----------



## skghosh44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to all for reply.


----------



## viswanadh (Mar 26, 2008)

Click Tools-->Folder Options and enable viewing of hidden files. You will see a file called "Autorun.inf". Delete that file and you'll no longer notice the "Auto" in the right click menu.


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 26, 2008)

@slugger, thanx buddy, very nice info.


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

^ 
Welcome


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks 4 d software.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 27, 2008)

I protect my pen drive in college by booting from a live NimbleX cd and browsing in the library.


----------



## bitmaster (May 6, 2008)

There is a software to protect your pen drive from viruses.

*penprotectorenglish.wordpress.com

It write protect your pen drive or any flash drive, sd or mmc card.

Bye


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

When you know your drive is infected, you can simple boot pc with any Linux live CD like knoppix. Delete the file(usually EXE) and reboot back into windows.

no hassles


----------



## sakumar79 (May 6, 2008)

Earlier, pendrives used to come with write-protect locking facility (similar to floppy drives), but nowadays, you cant seem to find that feature anymore... Even with such pendrives, when it is handled by the wrong person, it can be infected (personal experience)... You can try (1) disabling Autorun feature through registry editing, (2) blocking USB port Autorun through software like USB Firewall (not yet used it) or (3) loading it  through Linux first...

Arun


----------



## Saharika (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> install *ClamWin Portable* on ur flash drive
> 
> u can use its on-demand scanner to run a scan f any files you transfer 2 ur drive




how does it work

it antivirus....
is it portable av...
means it is back up some virus defination files and we need to update that virus defination time to time ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

Saharika said:


> how does it work
> 
> it antivirus....
> is it portable av...
> means it is back up some virus defination files and we need to update that virus defination time to time ?


Yeah, you need to update Virus definitions frequently and also it will scan your files while you copy it so slower speeds.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> install *ClamWin Portable* on ur flash drive
> 
> u can use its on-demand scanner to run a scan f any files you transfer 2 ur drive


There is NO on-demand scanner in ClamWin portable!! You hafta manually scan each file.


----------



## johnice333 (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm using naevius usb antivirus 

*www.naevius.com/files/usb_antivirus.jpg

*www.naevius.com/usb_antivirus.htm


----------

